# Chinese tubes: same same or different?



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

*black vs. non-colored Chinese tubes*​
*Which is true?*

Non colored latex tubes are faster428.57%No difference1071.43%


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I was just wondering if anybody had fresh opinions on this as pertaining to tubes as some of the flat band purists believe that coloring affects their speed negatively.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

To tell you the truth I do not know and was wondering the same thing myself...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I have both and though I have not put them on a scale, they seem to perform exactly the same.

One difference I think is that the black will last a bit longer if exposed to a lot of sunlight.


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

I could be wrong but I thought that colored latex is usually UV protected (UV-light disintegrates latex). 
If your out in the sun, black tubes shoot faster because they absorb more heat and warmer latex contracts faster. (In a video with heated bands (I believe it was done with hot water) the speed roughly doubled.)
Coloring _could _affect latex negatively if the coloring-particles restrict movement of the latex molecules. But I have no idea how much this matters, if it maters at all.

In all I think that a little increase in temperature or UV-protection matters more than the negative effects of coloring.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I notice two people have voted are these votes based on just observations or has someone chronied them. the natural coloured ones seem to wear much quicker than black ones but I dont know about speed.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I think performance is roughly the same but I was using a set of amber 2040s fixed OTT and had one break at the fork. This has never happened with the black tubes which I'v run thousands of shots through on various sets. Usually the tubes just start to lose some of their "zip" and I replace them but the amber 2040s snapped after comparitevly few shots.


----------



## TandocTools (Oct 2, 2011)

I had a set of yellow 17/45 tubes break at the fork 2 days ago and thankfully I was wearing my glasses because it smacked the lens right out! It didn't feel right on the draw but I kept aiming and thwack--right in the eye!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

This is not an exact answer to the question, but there is a difference between dipped and extruded tube. At the same pull weight and stretch ratio the dipped will out perform the extruded tube. Size also makes a difference. Two smaller tubes at the same pull weight and stretch ratio will out perform one larger tube. Tubes without color and UV protection will out perform those that have color and UV protection, but are more sensitive to light and ozone. -- Tex


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Ive read/heard that black tubes last longer, but have nothing to confirm this


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> This is not an exact answer to the question, but there is a difference between dipped and extruded tube. At the same pull weight and stretch ratio the dipped will out perform the extruded tube. Size also makes a difference. Two smaller tubes at the same pull weight and stretch ratio will out perform one larger tube. Tubes without color and UV protection will out perform those that have color and UV protection, but are more sensitive to light and ozone. -- Tex


yes, i have red the same from manufacturers of the products, it also depends on manufacturing standards


----------

